# الأنواع المختلفة لصمامات الهواء في خطوط المياه الناقلة



## مهندس وليد صويني (14 مايو 2013)

منذ فترة نزلت موضوع في المنتدى استفسرت فيه عن جزئيات معينة بخصوص صمامات الهواء في الخطوط الناقلة وأجابني أستاذنا الفاضل المهندس رزق اجابة وافية وصحح لي معلومات بخصوص أنواع الصمامات أماكن وضعها على مسار الخطوط 
أحببت ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع لذلك قررت أن أقوم بعرض كل المعلومات التي أمدني بها الأستاذ رزق جزاه الله خير الجزاء 
أولاً : سنبدأ بانواع صمامات الهواء التي يتم تركيبها على الخطوط 

1- صمام طارد هواء (AIR RELEASE VALVE ) : 

ويطلق عليه أيضاً (1FUNCTION )هو أصغر الانواع وأقلها كفاءة يتراوح مقاسه من 1/2 بوصة حتى 3 بوصة ويتراوح قطر الفتحة التي تسمح بخروج الهواء من 1.6 مم حتى 13 مم وهذه الفتحة تسمح بخروج كميات صغيرة من الهواء التي تتجمع في النقط العالية من الخط تحت ضغط مستمر أثناء ملأ الخط بالمياه والصمام به كرة وحيدة ( عوامة ) عندما يتجمع الهواء في النقاط العالية أثناء التدفق والخط معرض لضغط الطلمبات او تحت ضغط نتيجة فرق المنسوب وقتها تدخل فقاعات الهواء إلى الصمام وينخفض منسوب الماء به وبالتالي ينخفض منسوب العوامة هذه الحركة تسحب الكرسي المتصل بالعوامة لأسفل بعيداً عن الفتحة فينفتح الصمام طارداً كميات الهواء خارج الصمام 
عندها يرتفع مستوى الماء داخل الصمام وبالتالي يرتفع مستوى العوامة ضاغطاً على الكرسي فيغلق الصمام وهكذا تتكرر الدورة كلما تجمعت كميات من الهواء في النقاط العليا من الخط 

ويوضع هذا النوع من الصمامات على الخطوط الناقلة في منتصف المسافة لجزء أفقي من الخط كما يتم وضعه قبل صمام تخفيض الضغط وهذا النوع من الصمامات يقوم بوظيفة واحدة ( 1FUNCTION ) وهي طرد الجيوب الهوائية الصغيرة بينما لا يستطيع طرد كميات كبيرة من الهواء كما أنه لا يستطيع - نظريا - السماح بدخول كميات من الهواء 

http://


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (14 مايو 2013)

http://




هنا سنجد مخطط لأماكن وضع الانواع المختلفة من صمامات الهواء على مسار الخط 

وسنلاحظ ان AIR RELEASE VALVE تم وضعه في منتصف المسافة للجزء الأفقي من الخط​


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (14 مايو 2013)

سأكمل غداً إن شاء الله باقي أنواع صمامات الهواء 

vacuum air valve 

combination air valve


----------



## freemanghassan (15 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير .. متابعين إن شاء الله


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (15 مايو 2013)

http://



هنا صورة أوضح لاماكن وضع صمامات الهواء ونلاحظ مكان وضع AIR RELEASE VALVE في منتصف المسافة الأفقية كما تم وضعه على مسار الخط الصاعد الطويل (LONG ASCENT )

كما نلاحظ هنا وضع صمام الغسيل (DRAIN VALVE ) في اوطى نقطعة في القطاع


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (15 مايو 2013)

2- صمام (AIR VACUUM VALVE ) :

ويطلق عليه أيضاً (2FUNCTION ) حيث أنه يمتاز عن النوع الاول بان له وظيفتين وهما السماح بخروج كميات كبيرة من الهواء أثناء ملأ الخط وكذلك يسمح بدخول كميات من الهواء أثناء تفريغ الخط وذلك بسبب أن فتحته أكبر من فتحة AIR RELEASE VALVE ويمتاز بأنه أكبر في الحجم ويتشابه مع النوع الأول في انه أيضاً SINGLE CHAMBER بعوامة واحدة 
وطريقة عمله هي نفسها طريقة عمل النوع الأول ويزيد عليه انه يسمح بدخول الهواء عند هبوط منسوب العوامة في الصمام أثناء تفريغ الخط وبذلك يحمي الخط من التشكل الخارجي نتيجة الضغط 
وبالطبع هذا النوع أكبر من النوع الاول ويصل مقاسه حتى 16 بوصة 

ويفتقد هذا النوع القدرة على تصريف جيوب الهواء الصغيرة بسبب كبر العوامة وفي حالة الحاجة الملحة إلى تصريف هذه الجيوب يمكن استخدام النوع الأول مع النوع الثاني للتخلص من كميات الهواء الكبيرة والجيوب الصغيرة 

http://




هنا صورة للصمام ونلاحظ كبر فتحتي الصمام للسماح بالدخول والخروج لكميات كبيرة من الهواء ​


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (15 مايو 2013)

http://



هنا قطاع يبين أماكن الأنواع المختلفة من صمامات الهواء على طول مسار الخط ونلاحظ هنا أن VACUUM AIR VALVE تم وضعه في القطاعات الصاعدة ولم يتم وضعه بالقاطاعات الهابطة وذلك بسبب ان الهواء يتجمع بكثرة في القطاعات الصاعدة بينما يكون قليل في القطاعات الهابطة وهذا النوع من الصمامات كما ذكرنا قدرته محودة جداً على التخلص من جيوب الهواء الصغيرة 
كما نلاحظ ان الصمام ياتي بعده صمام COMBINATION AIR VALVE الذي يتميز بقدرته على التخلص من جيوب الهواء الصغيرة 
كما نلاحظ انه يمكن استبدال هذا النوع من الصمامات بالنوع الثالث COMBINATION AIR VALVE الذي يجمع بين مزايا النوع الاول والثاني


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (15 مايو 2013)

http://



نلاحظ هنا في الوضعين 1 ، 2 

في الوضع 1 أثناء تصريف الهواء من فتحة التنفيس نلاحظ ان الهواء يسلك المسار حول الكرة ضاغطاً عليها لأسفل محافظاً على الكرة في وضع الفتح 

في الوضع 2 عندما يخرج الهواء ويرتفع منسوب الماء رافعاً العوامة لتسد فتحة التنفيس وبذلك لا يخرج الماء من الخط


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 مايو 2013)

مهندس وليد صويني قال:


> 2- صمام (AIR VACUUM VALVE ) :
> 
> ويطلق عليه أيضاً (2FUNCTION ) حيث أنه يمتاز عن النوع الاول بان له وظيفتين وهما السماح بخروج كميات كبيرة من الهواء أثناء ملأ الخط وكذلك يسمح بدخول كميات من الهواء أثناء تفريغ الخط وذلك بسبب أن فتحته أكبر من فتحة AIR RELEASE VALVE ويمتاز بأنه أكبر في الحجم ويتشابه مع النوع الأول في انه أيضاً SINGLE CHAMBER بعوامة واحدة
> وطريقة عمله هي نفسها طريقة عمل النوع الأول ويزيد عليه انه يسمح بدخول الهواء عند هبوط منسوب العوامة في الصمام أثناء تفريغ الخط وبذلك يحمي الخط من التشكل الخارجي نتيجة الضغط
> ...


السلام عليكم
في البداية اشكرك على هذا الموضوع القيم وعلى هذا الاثراء في موضوع خطوط نقل المياه والتي يفتقد الملتقى مثل هذا النوع منالمواضيع وذلك لان هذا النوع من  المشاريع المتخصصة.
وفي نهاية الموضوع اتمنى ان يتم جمع هذا الموضوع بشكل pdf مع المواضيع السابقة لك في نقل المياه والاسئلة التي كانت عليها بالاضافة لموضوع المهندس عبدالرزاق في تنفيذ خطوط نقل المياه وبذلك يتكون موضوع متكامل في مجال خطوط النقل للمياه .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109966.html
وهناك تعليق بسيط حول الصمام AIR VACUUM VALVE ومدى اهميته في خطوط النقل ذات الاقطار الكبيرة مع وجود المناسيب الكبيرة ،والتي اشرت فيها



> وطريقة عمله هي نفسها طريقة عمل النوع الأول ويزيد عليه انه يسمح بدخول الهواء عند هبوط منسوب العوامة في الصمام أثناء تفريغ الخط وبذلك يحمي الخط من التشكل الخارجي نتيجة الضغط


وهذه نقطه مهمه جدا في خطوط نقل المياه عندما يكون فرق المنسوب كبير في الشبكة ، فان الذي يحدث نتيجة التفريغ للخط ان الضغط في الانبوب يصبح سالبا(اقل من الضغط الجوي) بسبب عملية السحب/التفريغ للمياه Suction وبالتالي فان الانبوب سيتعرض لاجهادات اضافية بالاطافة لاجهادات وزن التربة وذلك بسبب الضغط السالب والذي قد لا يؤدي الى التشكل الخارجي للانبوب فقط وانما الى تحطمة تماما.لذلك يتم استخدام مثل هذا النوع من الصمامات للسماح للهواء بالدخول ومعادلة الضغط بحيث يصبح الضغط في الانبوب هو الضغط الجوي.


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (15 مايو 2013)

> السلام عليكم
> في البداية اشكرك على هذا الموضوع القيم وعلى ​هذا الاثراء في موضوع خطوط نقل المياه والتي يفتقد الملتقى مثل هذا النوع منالمواضيع وذلك لان هذا النوع من المشاريع المتخصصة.​



وعليكم السلام أستاذنا الفاضل بل انا الذي اشكر حضرتك على الموضوع 

كل ما اوردته كان اجابات حضرتك على استفسارات كنت طرحتها في المنتدى وقمت حضرتك مشكوراً بالإجابة عليها وأرفقت وقتها كل الشروحات والتفاصيل بخصرص صمامات الهواء 

فجزاكم الله خيراً 

وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ولكل المسلمين


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (15 مايو 2013)

إن شاء الله سوف اقوم بتجميع كل المواضيع التي تم طرحها في المنتدى والخاصة بخطوط وشبكات المياه وسوف أقوم بوضعها على ملف pdf وتنزيلها بالمنتدى


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (15 مايو 2013)

قبل ان ننتقل إلى النوع الثالث من صمامات الهواء (combination air valve ) سنتعرض لموضوع هام وهو قطر صمام الهواء الذي سيتم تركيبه على الخطوط والعوامل المؤثرة في تتحديده 

التحديد المناسب للقطر هام جداً لما له من تأثير كبير على كفاءة وأمان الخطوط بجانب العامل الإقتصادي حيث تنص المواصفات الأمريكية على الا تزيد المسافة بين صمامات الهواء عن 1000 متر حتى لو 

لم يكن هناك نقاط عليا لتجميع الهواء بمعنى حتى لو كان التمديد أفقي تماماً ( يفضل بقدر الإمكان تجنب هذه الحالة )

كما يفضل ان لا تزيد المسافة بين الصمامات عن 600 متر في حال الخط صاعد او منحدر 









عند حساب قطر صمام الهواء المطلوب لابد من معرفة تدفق الهواء المتحرر - تحت تأثير الضغط - من خلال الصمام ليمكن منه معرفة كمية الهواء المتجمعة في النقاط العالية 

وحتى الآن لا توجد طريقة يمكن عن طريقها حساب هذه الكميات بدقة وعلى ذلك يفترض ان كمية الهواء تعادل 2% من الحجم بالنسبة للماء 

ولحساب تدفق الهواء خلال صمام هواء ذو مقاس معين هناك معادلة في الكود الأمريكي مشتقة من معادلة تشيزي 

*0.5^(Q= 0.0742C(S ID^5*

حيث 
Q التدفق بوحدات SCFM
C معامل تشيزي (110 للزهر و 120 للخرسانة و 130 للصلب و 190 FOR PVC)
S انحدار المواسير بوحدات ( قدم / قدم )
ID القطر الداخلي لخط المواسير بوحدات البوصة 





والمخطط هنا يعطي نفس نتائج المعادلة وبحساب تدفق الهواء تقوم الشركات المنتجة للصمامات بعمل مخططات وجداول لتحديد قطر الصمام وطرازه وقطر الفتحة


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (16 مايو 2013)

http://







هنا جدول ومخطط لأحدى الشركات يمكن منخلالهما تحديد قطر وطراز صمام الهواء 

في الجدول نحسب تدفق الهواء من المعادلة السابقة وبمعلومية ضغط التشغيل نحسب قطر الفتحة orifice diamiter ومنها نحدد نوع الصمام وقطره 

من المخطط بمعلومية ضغط التشغيل وتدفق الهواء نحسب orifice diamiter ونعود للجدول نحسب منه طراز الصمام وقطره


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (16 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أستاذ وليد 
هل هذه الصمامات لخطوط الجاذبية؟ ام لخطوط الضغط؟:18:
حصل لدي لبس بسبب قصة منسوب المياه 
لأني لم اتخيل أن منسوب المياه قد يكون مختلفا في خطوط الضغط ..

أيضا عندما تكلمت عن صعود وهبوط ..إذا هي ليست جاذبية بل خطوط ضغط؟


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (16 مايو 2013)

م.محمدالمحمود قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أستاذ وليد
> هل هذه الصمامات لخطوط الجاذبية؟ ام لخطوط الضغط؟:18:
> حصل لدي لبس بسبب قصة منسوب المياه
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته مهندس محمد 

الخطوط الناقلة للمياه من الممكن ان تكون مضغوطة بطلمبات او تحت ضغط بتأثير الجاذبية والحالتين واحد 

والصمامات التي يتم وضعها في الحالتين واحد 

وبخصوص منسوب المياه في المواسير المضغوط بطلمبات لابد من دراستها ووضعها في الإعتبار 

حتى أقرب لك الموضوع لو فرضنا مثلاً طلمبة تضغط المياه بقيمة 16 بار في خط يسير بميل منحدر في أوله حتى يصل فرق المنسوب عند نقطة معينة 30 متر اي ان النقطة على الخط اسفل من منسوب الطلمبات بقيمة 3 بار 
في هذه الحالة سيصبح الضغط الواقع على تلك النقطة = 16 + 3 = 19 بار ( باهمال الفواقد )

ستسألني لماذا استخدمنا طلمبات مادام الخط منحدر والماء سيسري بالجاذبية 

أقول لك لان الخط بعد تلك النقطة المنخفضة سيمتد صاعداً حتى يصل إلى نقطة ارتفاعها 120 متر فوق منسوب الطلمبات لو حسبنا الضغط الواقع على تلك النقطة = 16 - 12 = 4 بار 

هل رأيت الفرق ولماذ استخدمنا طلمبات مع وجود انحدار في الارض في بداية الخط


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (16 مايو 2013)

> أيضا عندما تكلمت عن صعود وهبوط ..إذا هي ليست جاذبية بل خطوط ضغط؟​



ليس شرط 

سوف اقرب بمثال 

لو فرضنا ان الخط الذي يسير بالجاذية كان منحدراً بانتظام وقوة في اوله ووصل فرق المنسوب حتى 150 متر اسفل المصدر ( لم اقل طلمبات ) ثم بعد ذلك بدأ يصعد حتى وصل إلى منسوب 120 متر اسفل المصدر ثم عاد للهبوط حتى 130 متر ثم رجع للصعود وهكذا 
وطبعاً سنضع صمامات الهواء عند اقصى ارتفاع قبل تغيير الميل ليصبح منحدر وسنضع صمام غسيل عند اوطى نقطة قبل تغيير الميل ليصبح صاعد

اتمنى ان تكون الفكرة وصلت


----------



## اسراء اسامه (16 مايو 2013)

مصادر تكون الهواء داخل الخطوط يعني الهواء ده بيجي منين


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (16 مايو 2013)

مهندس وليد صويني قال:


> إن شاء الله سوف اقوم بتجميع كل المواضيع التي تم طرحها في المنتدى والخاصة بخطوط وشبكات المياه وسوف أقوم بوضعها على ملف pdf وتنزيلها بالمنتدى



فكره رائعه


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (16 مايو 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> مصادر تكون الهواء داخل الخطوط يعني الهواء ده بيجي منين



السلام عليكم 

الماء يحتوي على 2% من حجمه هواء 

غير ذلك صمامات الهواءلا تسمح بخروج الهواء فقط بل تسمح بدخوله ايضاً بدخوله ( بإستثناء air release valve )أثناء تفريغ الخط وهو شئ مهم جداً لمنع الضغوط السالبة ( راجعي مشاركة المهندس رزق في الصفحة الاولى ) 
غير ذلك وخصوصاً في حالة المواسير التي تنقل المياه تحت تأثير الجاذبية سنجد أحياناً أن المياه لا تملأ كامل قطاع الماسورة وعلى ذلك لا بد من ان يحل الهواء محل الجزء الخالي من الماء ( حتى لا تتعرض المواسير للضغط السالب )وبالطبع لن يستطيع الدخول الا عن طريق صمامات الهواء


----------



## اسراء اسامه (16 مايو 2013)

​ايه راي حضرتك لو نخليه موضوع عام لمشاريع المياه والصرف محطات وشكبات


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (16 مايو 2013)

ممكن نخليه موضوع خاص بالمياه محطات وشبكات وخطوط ناقلة وصمامات 

الصرف ممكن نفتحله موضوع تاني


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 مايو 2013)

مهندس وليد صويني قال:


> ممكن نخليه موضوع خاص بالمياه محطات وشبكات وخطوط ناقلة وصمامات
> الصرف ممكن نفتحله موضوع تاني


السلام عليكم
هذا افضل فالتخصيص افضل من جعل الموضوع يحوي اكثر من قسم
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (18 مايو 2013)

http://







cobination air valve 

ويطلق عليه double orfice air valve لانه يتميز عن النوعين السابقين بأنه يتكون من غرفتين بعومتين كما يطلق 

عليه أحياناً 3 function لأنه يؤدي ثلاث وظائف 

- يسمح بخروج التجمعات الكبيرة من الهواء 
- له القدرة على السماح بخروج الجيوب الصغيرة من الهواء 
- يسمح بدخول الهواء عند تفريغ الخط ويحافظ على الخطوط من الضغوط السالبة 

وهذا النوع من الصمامات أفضل الأنواع وهو يجمع مميزات النوعين السابقين معاً ومعظم المشاريع يتم اعتماد هذا النوع الذي 

يتيح الامان الكامل للخطوط سواء المضغوطة بطلمبات أو تحت تأثير الجاذبية 

طريقة عمله مشابهة للنوعين السابقين بمجرد تشغيل الخط تتجه تجمعات الهواء المزاحة إلى النقط العالية وتدخل إلى الصمات وتخرج من الفتحات الكبيرة بمعدل يتناسب مع الضغط الخارج من الفتحات 

يقوم الماء المضغوط بدفع الهواء للخارج بمعدل يتناسب ايضاَ مع ضغط الماء القادم 

بمجرد التخلص من الهواء يقوم الماء برفع العوامتين ويغلق الفتحتين الكبرى والصغرى 

ولكن جيوب الهواء الصغيرة تتحرر وتدخل الصمام وتضغط على الماء لأسفل فينخفض المنسوب قليلاً ويسمح للفتحة الصغرى أن 

تقوم بتنفيس جيوب الهواء الصغيرة ( الفتحة الكبرى ما زالت مغلقة ) التي تجمعت في الصمام 

وبمجرد انخفاض الضغط داخل المواسير او عند تفريغ الخط ينخفض منسوب العوامة الكبيرة وبالتالي تنفتح الفتحة الكبيرة 

وتسمح لكميات كبيرة من الهواء بالدخول لتعادل الضغط مع الضغط الخارجي( الضغط الجوي ) وتمنع حدوث ضغط سالب الذي 

لو حدث ربما يؤدي لتدمير الخط


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (19 مايو 2013)

مهندس وليد صويني قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته مهندس محمد
> 
> الخطوط الناقلة للمياه من الممكن ان تكون مضغوطة بطلمبات او تحت ضغط بتأثير الجاذبية والحالتين واحد
> 
> ...





مهندس وليد صويني قال:


> ليس شرط
> 
> سوف اقرب بمثال
> 
> ...



وصلت الفكرة بكل سلاسة .. صاعدة وهابطة ..ومضغوطة 
وقد قمت بتركيب صمامات لازالة الأفكار الخاطئة السابقة

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي وليد


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (19 مايو 2013)

> وقد قمت بتركيب صمامات لازالة الأفكار الخاطئة السابقة​



هههههههههههههههه

لا تنسى وضع صمام عدم رجوع أخي محمد لمنع عودتها مرة أخرى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس وليد بخصوص موضوع انواع الصمامات valves typeالتي يتم استخدامها على خطوط النقل الرئيسية.
وسؤالي هل هذا الموضوع بناءا على خبرة سابقة في مجال تنفيذ او تصميم خطوط النقل ام هو من واقع دراسة ومطالعات لك؟.
ام انه خليط يمزج بين الخبرة العملية والدراسة النظرية ؟
مع شكري وتقديري لك


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (19 مايو 2013)

> انه خليط يمزج بين الخبرة العملية و​الدراسة النظرية ؟​



هو بالفعل كذلك أستاذنا الفاضل 

ولعل حضرتك تتذكر أول موضوع لي في المنتدى وكان عن مواسير الزهر المرن وتساءلت وقتها عن معنى k9 للمواسير وذكرت وقتها اني أقوم بالإشراف على تنفيذ مشاريع خطوط ناقلة من الزهر المرن ومواسير fcpp 

وقمت حضرتك مشكوراً بالرد المفصل عن درجات المواسير ودلالتها 

وكذلك موضوع خزان كاسر الضغط الذي تساءلت فيه عن الحال لو كان هناك صيانة في الخزان وتطلب الأمر مرور المياه في الخط الرئيسي لحين انتهاء أعمال الصيانة وقتها أجبت حضرتك بضرورة تركيب صمام تخفيض ضغط على الرئيسي وبالفعل لم يمر شهر الا ووافانا الإستشاري المصمم بضرورة تركيب صمام تخفيض ضغط على الخط الرئيسي 

وكذلك المواضيع عن وصلات الحائط وطريقة تثبيت سلالم الغرف بولي بروبلين وكذلك موضوع الفرق بين pressure reduce valve , pressure relieve valve 

ووظيفة ال pilot في الصمامات 

كل هذه المواضيع تفضلت حضرتك مشكور بالرد الوافي عليها 

وكل استفساراتي كانت من خلال الاحتكاك بالواقع 

والدراسة النظرية لم تتعدى حدود اجابات حضرتك والمرفقات التي كنت تدعم بها الردود 

وجزاكم الله خيراً 

وغفرالله لك ولي ولوالديك ولوالدي ولكل المسلمين


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (19 مايو 2013)

تحياتي مهندس وليد
هل بالامكان شرح كيفية غسيل خطوط المياه؟
وكيف تتم اضافة وصلة لخط مياه قيد الاستخدام


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (19 مايو 2013)

م.محمدالمحمود قال:


> تحياتي مهندس وليد
> هل بالامكان شرح كيفية غسيل خطوط المياه؟
> وكيف تتم اضافة وصلة لخط مياه قيد الاستخدام


السلام عليكم مهندس محمد 
الغسيل يتم لكل قطاع به محبس غسيل ويتم توصيل القطاع بمصدر ماء ويتم ضخ الماء بسرعة لا تقل عن 5 قدم / ثانية على أن لا يقل زمن مرور المياه في القطاع عن 5 دقائق مع مراعاة فتح صمام الغسيل ليسمح بخروج الماء مع الرواسب 

ويكرر لكل قطاع في الخط ثم يُملأ الخط بالماء وتؤخذ عينات لتحليلها وقياس درجة العكارة وph لو كان هناك عكارة و ph غير مطابقة للمواصفات يتم تكرار الغسيل مرة أخرى حتى النظافة الكاملة


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (19 مايو 2013)

> وكيف تتم اضافة وصلة لخط مياه قيد الاستخدام​



أن كنت حضرتك تقصد أن هناك خط مياه قيد الإستخدام ونريد عمل تفريعة منه 

أو شئ نغلق مصدر المياه عن الخط الرئيس 

ثم نغلق أقرب محابس قفل قبل وبعد التفريعة لمنع الماء 

بعد ذلك نفتح صمامات الغسيل بين محبسي القفل لتفريغ الجزء المحصور تمهيداً لتنفيذ التفريعة 

أولاً يتم قطع الخط ونبدأ بتنفيذ صمام قفل على الخط الرئيسي وبعد ذلك يتم تنفيذ التفريعة بتركيب مشترك (T) بقطر التفريعة المطلوبة ويتم تنفيذ صمام قفل بقطر التفريعة 

ويفضل أن يتم تنفيذ الصمام الرئيسي وصمام التفريعة في غرفة واحدة ( غرفة صمامات مزدوجة )

بعد تنفيذ الغرفة يتم فتح الصمامات التي تم غلقها وغلق صمامات الغسيل وغلق صمام التفريعة المراد تنفيذها مع فتح الصمام الرئيسي الذي تم تنفيذه ثم نفتح مصدر المياه لتشغيل الخط 

ثم بعد ذلك نقوم بتنفيذ خط التفريعة دون اي مشكلة حيث ان صمام التفريعة مغلق 

بعد كامل تنفيذ التفريعة يمكن فتح صمامها للسماح بدخول الماء 

هناك جزئية هامة فيما يتعلق بصمام التفريعة والصمام الرئيسي 

لابد ان يكون صمام التفريعة قبل الصمام الرئيسي في اتجاه السريان وذلك حتى لو حدث اي اصلاحات بعد التفريعة يمكن غلق الصمام الرئيسي دون ان يؤثر ذلك على تدفق المياه للتفريعة 

http://


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (20 مايو 2013)

مهندس وليد صويني قال:


> وتؤخذ عينات لتحليلها وقياس درجة العكارة وph لو كان هناك عكارة و ph غير مطابقة للمواصفات يتم تكرار الغسيل مرة أخرى حتى النظافة الكاملة



هل هذا هو المقصود بالـ Disinfection Test ?


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (20 مايو 2013)

أعرف أننا أثقلنا عليك بالأسئلة ..لكن لتعم الفائدة أيضا فالأسئلة محرضة للذهن 
ومفيدة للسائل والمسؤول

هل بامكانك أن تطلعنا على التوصيلات المنزلية؟ 
لأن كل الحديث السابق كان عن التوصيلات الخارجية في الخطوط الرئيسية


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (20 مايو 2013)

م.محمدالمحمود قال:


> هل هذا هو المقصود بالـ Disinfection Test ?



لا أخي محمد Disinfection Test مقصود بها التعقيم وهي التخلص من الميكروبات في المياه ويكون باضافة الكلور بنسب معينة ثم تحليل العينة للتأكد من التخلص من الميكروبات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 مايو 2013)

مهندس وليد صويني قال:


> لا أخي محمد Disinfection Test مقصود بها التعقيم وهي التخلص من الميكروبات في المياه ويكون باضافة الكلور بنسب معينة ثم تحليل العينة للتأكد من التخلص من الميكروبات


السلام عليكم
للتفصيل اكثر في موضوع غسيل خطوط نقل المياه flushing وتعقيم هذه الخطوط اليك الطريقة والشروط حسب AWWA C651

http://www.ci.azusa.ca.us/DocumentCenter/Home/View/5369


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (20 مايو 2013)

م.محمدالمحمود قال:


> أعرف أننا أثقلنا عليك بالأسئلة ..لكن لتعم الفائدة أيضا فالأسئلة محرضة للذهن
> ومفيدة للسائل والمسؤول
> 
> هل بامكانك أن تطلعنا على التوصيلات المنزلية؟
> لأن كل الحديث السابق كان عن التوصيلات الخارجية في الخطوط الرئيسية



أكيد أخي محمد الأسئلة تكون مفيدة للسائل والمسئول 

الحديث السابق كان كله عن الخطوط الناقلة بسبب أن الموضوع في الاصل عن صمامات الهواء التي يتم تركيبها على الخطوط الناقلة دون الشبكات 

قبل ان نتحدث عن التوصيلات المنزلية التي يكون قطر المواسير فيها من 3/4 بوصة حتى 2 بوصة دعنا نتحدث عن الشبكات داخل المدن 

والشبكات تكون بأقطار 4,6 ,8 حتى 10 بوصة وتكون من مواسير بولي ايثيلين أو بولي بروبيلين او pvc والشبكات تكون متفرعة من خط رئيسي نازل من خزان عالي او خارج من محطة طلمبات أو خارج من خزان ارضي منشأ على تل مرتفع للإستفادة من فرق المنسوب 

الضغود داخل الشبكات تتراوح من 2.5 بار حتى 3 بار على أساس متوسط ارتفاع المبنى 5أدوار بما يعادل 15 متر وهو ما يسمح بوصول الماء بسهولة إلى الدور الخامس 

قبل تنفيذ الشبكات لا بد من التنسيق مع البلدية وكل الجهات ذات الصلة ( طرق - اتصالات - مرور - غاز طبيعي- كهرباء ) وهذا شئ مهم جداً لأن تنفيذ الشبكات يتم داخل المدن وربما يؤدي إلى اغلاق 

طرق لعدة ايام في هذه الحالة لا بد من توفير طريق بديل كما ان عدم التنسيق من الممكن ان يتسبب في خسائر ضخمة 

مثلاً لو شرعنا بتنفيذ خط في مكان ما وبعد تنفيذ جزء كبير منه فوجئنا بوجود عائق ضخم يمنع تكملة الخط مثل وجود غرفة ضخمة لتجميع كابلات الاتصالات وغرفة اخرى للكابلات الكهرباء وعندما حاولت 

تفادي الغرف فوجئت باعمدة انارة قريبة وتعذر اكمال الخط تماماً ماذا يكون الحال وقتها ؟

هل نقوم بفك كل ما تم تركيبه ونبدا من الصفر ام نتركه ونبدأ من مكان آخر وربما يتكرر نفس الموضوع 

في الحالتين الخسارة رهيبة 

في الغالب تكون شبكات المياه في ثلث الطريق على اساس ان خطوط الصرف تكون في المنتصف والكابلات الكهربائية والتليفونات تكون في الأرصفة وربما نضطر لتمديد الشبكات في المنتصف بسبب 

العوائق لذلك لا بد من التنسيق الكامل مع جميع الجهات 

سأكمل لاحقاً ان شاء الله ولو كان لديك استفسار تفضل بطرحه وان شاء الله نجد له الإجابة


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (20 مايو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> للتفصيل اكثر في موضوع غسيل خطوط نقل المياه flushing وتعقيم هذه الخطوط اليك الطريقة والشروط حسب AWWA C651
> 
> http://www.ci.azusa.ca.us/DocumentCenter/Home/View/5369



بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الفاضل دوماً حاضر


----------



## محمد سنبله (20 مايو 2013)

في تنفيذ الشبكات البدايه بتكون منين بفرض عندنا مدينه وفيها شوارع رئيسيه وفرعيه من اين نبدا هل من اول الخزان العالي الي اخر المدينه ولا مش هتفرق ممكن كل مجموعه تبدا في مكان ويقفلوا مع بعض ...


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (20 مايو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> في تنفيذ الشبكات البدايه بتكون منين بفرض عندنا مدينه وفيها شوارع رئيسيه وفرعيه من اين نبدا هل من اول الخزان العالي الي اخر المدينه ولا مش هتفرق ممكن كل مجموعه تبدا في مكان ويقفلوا مع بعض ...


نورت الموضوع يا بشمهندس محمد 

لا مش حتفرق خالص لو شركة فازت بعقد تنفيذ شبكة مياه مدينة في الغالب هي بتنفذ جزء ذاتي وتوزع الباقي على مقاولين باطن وكل مقاول بيكون معاه أكثر من فرقة ويتم التنفيذ على التوازي وفي الأخر يقفلوا مع بعض


----------



## اسراء اسامه (20 مايو 2013)

هو يعني ايه مشترك بولد .ويعني لفظ ولد عامه في الشبكات وايه شروطه


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (20 مايو 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> هو يعني ايه مشترك بولد .ويعني لفظ ولد عامه في الشبكات وايه شروطه



مشترك بولد يعني مشترك مسلوب على قطر صغير يعني مثلاً المشترك 1000/ 100 ده معناه ان المشترك مسلوب على قطر 100 مم 

هنا صورة توضح 

http://


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (20 مايو 2013)

http://



هنا يمكن الصورة أوضح

وهنا واضح ان المشترك كله بفلنشات ( أوشاش )(ALL FLANG TEE) يعني الولد برضه بفلنجة ممكن يكون الولد رأس وممكن يكون زيل على حسب الحاجة


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (20 مايو 2013)

http://



هنا مشترك برؤوس ALL SOCKET TEE 

http://



وهنا مشترك برأس والولد فلنجة DOUBLE SOCKET FLANGE TEE


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (21 مايو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> للتفصيل اكثر في موضوع غسيل خطوط نقل المياه flushing وتعقيم هذه الخطوط اليك الطريقة والشروط حسب AWWA C651
> 
> http://www.ci.azusa.ca.us/DocumentCenter/Home/View/5369



شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (21 مايو 2013)

*عودة إلى موضوع صمامات الهواء 

هناك جزئية هامة عند تنفيذ الصمام بأي من انواعه الثلاث لابد من الإنتباه لها 

وهي ضرورة أن يكون الصمام مزود بصمام قفل ملائم للضغوط التصميمية للخط وذلك لاعمال الصيانة في حال فك صمام الهواء 

وعلى ذلك لا بد من الإنتباه لجزئية الأرتفاع المطلوب لغرفة صمام الهواء وضرورة تدقيق الأرتفاع الصافي لبطن سقف الغرفة ( السقف من اسفل ) عن ظهر المواسير ( الراسم العلوي ) حيث ان هذا البعد 

لا بد ان يكون كافي ليسع ارتفاع المشترك وارتفاع صمام القفل وارتفاع صمام الهواء مع ترك مسافة اخرى لا تقل عن 40 سم للصيانة والفك
*
http://


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (21 مايو 2013)

*عودة إلى موضوع تنفيذ الشبكات داخل المدينة 

بعد التنسيق مع الجهات المعنية وقبل البدء في التنفيذ لابد من مضاهاة المخططات على الواقع وتعديلها لو كان هناك تعارض كما يجب التاكد من الإحداثيات المرجعية للمشروع ( PM) والتأكد من 

الإحداثيات المساعدة ( PT)

بعد التأكد من كل ذلك لابد من معاينة المواسير والصمامات وكل المهمات التي سوف يتم استخدامها في المشروع والتأكد من نوعها ومطابقتها لمواصفات المشروع من حيث النوع والدرجة والضغوط والوزن 

وقدرة التحمل وغيرها من مواصفات المواد الواردة بالعقد ومقايسة الاعمال 

وقبل البدء أيضاً لا بد من استكمال وسائل السلامة والأمان من لوحات ارشادية وصدات خرسانية وسلك شبك وانارة ليلية وعبارات فوق الحفر وعلامات تحذيرية مضيئة وغيرها حيث ان الشبكات تكون في قلب المدينة وما يتبعه من ازدحام في حركة السير فلو لم تكن وسائل السلامة مستوفاة ستحدث كوارث مرورية 
*
http://


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 مايو 2013)

تفصيله للخط الناقل (الخارج من المحطه مباشره ) والوصله شمال دي بتكون اسمها وصله حائط وبيكون فيه محابس غسيل وهواء وعدنا مشترك بولد . هي النقطه المهمه وهي ان الولد يركب علي المشترك في غرف الغسيل بزاويه 45 للاسفل وفي ناس بتعملها 90 بس الافضل 45 درجه


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 مايو 2013)

ملف عن Valves
Valves


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (21 مايو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> تفصيله للخط الناقل (الخارج من المحطه مباشره ) والوصله شمال دي بتكون اسمها وصله حائط وبيكون فيه محابس غسيل وهواء وعدنا مشترك بولد . هي النقطه المهمه وهي ان الولد يركب علي المشترك في غرف الغسيل بزاويه 45 للاسفل وفي ناس بتعملها 90 بس الافضل 45 درجه



جزئية هامة جداً ال حضرتك ذكرتها يا بشمهندس محمد 

بس هي حتخلينا نسيب صمامات الهواء شوية ونتعرض لصمامات الغسيل 

غرفة صمام الغسيل كما ذكرت حضرتك تحتوي على مشترك بولد لأسفل ( يعني زاوية 90 درجة لأسفل ) ويركب به كوع بزاوية 45 ثم صمام القفل بالقطر المطلوب 

هذه الطريقة نستخدمها في حال عدم توافر مشترك مماسي (invert tee) وهو الحل الأمثل في غرف الغسيل 





هنا غرفة غسيل ويظهر( invert tee) مصمام القفل 

http://



هنا صورة لل (invert tee)


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (21 مايو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ملف عن Valves
> Valves



ملف رائع شكراً يا بشمهندس محمد


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (22 مايو 2013)

متابعين معاكم ..الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (22 مايو 2013)

http://




هنا توضيح للجزئية الهامة التي ذكرها المهندس الفاضل محمد سنبلة ونلاحظ أن المشترك تم تركيبه بزاوية 45 وتم تركيب كوع 45 بنفس قطر الولد فتكون المحصلة ان الوصلة التي سوف يتم تركيبها في الكوع تكون أفقية تماماً


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (22 مايو 2013)

وهنا توضيح ل (invert tee ) قبل وبعد التركيب 

http://



http://



الخلاصة هنا اننا في صمام الغسيل يجب استخدام inver tee وان لم يتوفر نستخدم مشترك عادي على ان يتم تركيبه بميل 45 درجة ويركب به كوع 45 درجة


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (23 مايو 2013)

عودة إلى موضوع الشبكات قبل الحفر لابد من اعتماد نوعية الرمال التي سوف يتم وضعها أسفل المواسير وكذلك فوق المواسير بسمك 30 سم 

يتم أخذ عينة من الرمال واختبارها في مختبر تربة ويجب ان تكون خالية من الأملاح الضارة التي تهاجم جسم الماسورة كما يجب ان لاتحتوي على تربة طينية ناعمة 

ويراعي من التحليل المنخلي لعينة الرملة أن لا يزيد نسبة المار من منخل رقم 200 عن 10 %


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
من النواحي المهمه في خطوط نقل المياه 

الحماية المهبطية Cathodic Protectionلخطوط المياه عند استخدام الانابيب المعدنية لمنعها من الصدأ. 
طريقة فحص اللحام للانابيب المعدنية عندما يستخدم الوصل باللحام للانابيب. 
اتمنى ان تكتب في هذا المواضيع


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (23 مايو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من النواحي المهمه في خطوط نقل المياه
> 
> الحماية المهبطية Cathodic Protectionلخطوط المياه عند استخدام الانابيب المعدنية لمنعها من الصدأ.
> ...



رائع دائماً في ملاحظاتك وتوجيهاتك يا أستاذنا الفاضل 


أنا تعرضت لهذه الجزئية في مواسير fcpp حيث ان الجزء المكشوف من الزيل والرأس هو جزء من الا سطوانةالتي تشكل المواسير ومن توصيات الشركة يجوز ان يتم عمل حماية كاثودية للمواسير 

لحماية الإسطوانة


----------



## علي حبشي (14 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## helmy2019 (26 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ممكن اخي عندي خط ماء قطر 800و300 ماء من الزهر وعايز اركب عليهم محابس هواء في غرفه ومش عارف اعملهم ازاي انا قريت الموضوع بس حضرتكم سبتم محابس الهواء وتطرقتم الي اشياء اخري


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 ديسمبر 2014)

helmy2019 قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن اخي عندي خط ماء قطر 800و300 ماء من الزهر وعايز اركب عليهم محابس هواء في غرفه ومش عارف اعملهم ازاي انا قريت الموضوع بس حضرتكم سبتم محابس الهواء وتطرقتم الي اشياء اخري


السلام عليكم
هناك عددة تفاصيل لغرف محابس الهواء وكلها متشابه فهناك من يعمل خط تصريف الى كان هناك منهل صرف مطري قريب او حفر تحت الارضية ونعبيئتها بمواد حصوية وترك جزء من القاعدة بدون صب


----------



## helmy2019 (28 ديسمبر 2014)

اخي رزق جزاك الله كل خير بس سؤال معلش هوا لازم اركب شورت بيس قبل وصله الحائط خاررجيا يعني ولا اركب الماسوره الدكتايل في وصله الحائط علي طول 
وسؤال تاني ضروري ومهم جدا 
عندي محطه تنقيه ميه طالع منها خط 800 مم كانو عملين غرفه برا المحطه علي طول فيها محبس تخفيف الظغط من 50 بار الي 5 بار وبعدها علي طول راكب محبس 800مم فراشه بيتحكم بالميه في الشبكه وكده وبيخفض الظغط بردو الي 2 بار السؤال يا هندسه المحبس خرب جت الشركه المشرفه علي تشغيل المحطه وقامت بأزاله المحبس ال800مم وركبو مسلوب 300/800 مم وبعدن محبس 300مم وبعدين مسلوب 800/300 مم والخط كمل 800 مم الكلام ده ينفع اني اركب مسلوبين بينهم محبس بالشكل ده ولا الشركه بتوفر بدل محبس 800 ب50الف ريال لمحبس 300 ب25 الف ومسلوبين لاني ظهرت عندي مشاكل في الشبكات القريبه تكسرات وكده لان الشبكه قديمه ده 
سؤال ثالث معلش واسف جدا هوا ينفع اركب محبس هوا بعد الغرفه دي علي طول وللعلم الشبكه والمحطه في مستوي واحد يعني الارض منبسطه الفروق مش كبيره يعني


----------



## helmy2019 (28 ديسمبر 2014)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## helmy2019 (28 ديسمبر 2014)

اخي رزق جزاك الله كل خير بس سؤال معلش هوا لازم اركب شورت بيس قبل وصله الحائط خاررجيا يعني ولا اركب الماسوره الدكتايل في وصله الحائط علي طول 
وسؤال تاني ضروري ومهم جدا 
عندي محطه تنقيه ميه طالع منها خط 800 مم كانو عملين غرفه برا المحطه علي طول فيها محبس تخفيف الظغط من 50 بار الي 5 بار وبعدها علي طول راكب محبس 800مم فراشه بيتحكم بالميه في الشبكه وكده وبيخفض الظغط بردو الي 2 بار السؤال يا هندسه المحبس خرب جت الشركه المشرفه علي تشغيل المحطه وقامت بأزاله المحبس ال800مم وركبو مسلوب 300/800 مم وبعدن محبس 300مم وبعدين مسلوب 800/300 مم والخط كمل 800 مم الكلام ده ينفع اني اركب مسلوبين بينهم محبس بالشكل ده ولا الشركه بتوفر بدل محبس 800 ب50الف ريال لمحبس 300 ب25 الف ومسلوبين لاني ظهرت عندي مشاكل في الشبكات القريبه تكسرات وكده لان الشبكه قديمه ده 
سؤال ثالث معلش واسف جدا هوا ينفع اركب محبس هوا بعد الغرفه دي علي طول وللعلم الشبكه والمحطه في مستوي واحد يعني الارض منبسطه الفروق مش كبيره يعني​
​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 ديسمبر 2014)

helmy2019 قال:


> اخي رزق جزاك الله كل خير بس سؤال معلش هوا لازم اركب شورت بيس قبل وصله الحائط خاررجيا يعني ولا اركب الماسوره الدكتايل في وصله الحائط علي طول
> وسؤال تاني ضروري ومهم جدا
> عندي محطه تنقيه ميه طالع منها خط 800 مم كانو عملين غرفه برا المحطه علي طول فيها محبس تخفيف الظغط من 50 بار الي 5 بار وبعدها علي طول راكب محبس 800مم فراشه بيتحكم بالميه في الشبكه وكده وبيخفض الظغط بردو الي 2 بار السؤال يا هندسه المحبس خرب جت الشركه المشرفه علي تشغيل المحطه وقامت بأزاله المحبس ال800مم وركبو مسلوب 300/800 مم وبعدن محبس 300مم وبعدين مسلوب 800/300 مم والخط كمل 800 مم الكلام ده ينفع اني اركب مسلوبين بينهم محبس بالشكل ده ولا الشركه بتوفر بدل محبس 800 ب50الف ريال لمحبس 300 ب25 الف ومسلوبين لاني ظهرت عندي مشاكل في الشبكات القريبه تكسرات وكده لان الشبكه قديمه ده
> سؤال ثالث معلش واسف جدا هوا ينفع اركب محبس هوا بعد الغرفه دي علي طول وللعلم الشبكه والمحطه في مستوي واحد يعني الارض منبسطه الفروق مش كبيره يعني​
> ​


السلام عليكم


> لازم اركب شورت بيس قبل وصله الحائط خاررجيا يعني ولا اركب الماسوره الدكتايل في وصله الحائط علي طول​



هناك تفاصيل تطلب تركيب قطعة small piece(50cm) على جانبي المنهل وذلك منعا لانكسار الخط فيما لو حصل هبوط في المنهل.
​


> عندي محطه تنقيه ميه طالع منها خط 800 مم كانو عملين غرفه برا المحطه علي طول فيها محبس تخفيف الظغط من 50 بار الي 5 بار وبعدها علي طول راكب محبس 800مم فراشه بيتحكم بالميه في الشبكه وكده وبيخفض الظغط بردو الي 2 بار السؤال يا هندسه المحبس خرب جت الشركه المشرفه علي تشغيل المحطه وقامت بأزاله المحبس ال800مم وركبو مسلوب 300/800 مم وبعدن محبس 300مم وبعدين مسلوب 800/300 مم والخط كمل 800 مم الكلام ده ينفع​


عليك مراجعة المصمم بهذا الخصوص حيث ان هذا الشكل من التوصيل له مشاكل كثيره منها ان السرعة في في المحبس ستكون 
V=V1*(DN800/DN300)^2 وهذه سرعة عالية تؤدي الى سرعة تلف المحبس.


> هوا ينفع اركب محبس هوا بعد الغرفه دي علي طول وللعلم الشبكه والمحطه في مستوي واحد يعني الارض منبسطه الفروق مش كبيره يعني​


لم افهم السؤال جيدا
هناك شروط لتركيب محبس الهواء على الخط عندما يتغير الميل صعودا ثم نزولا الى ان يطلب ان يتم تركيب محبس هواء كل مسافة 500 م على الاكثر وكذلك عندما تتغير السرعة في الخط او يتغير الضغط.


----------



## helmy2019 (29 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وغفر لك ولوالديك وللمؤمنين 
عليك مراجعة المصمم بهذا الخصوص حيث ان هذا الشكل من التوصيل له مشاكل كثيره منها ان السرعة في في المحبس ستكون 
v=v1*(dn800/dn300)^2 وهذه سرعة عالية تؤدي الى سرعة تلف المحبس. 
ليس هناك مصمم المحطه موجوده من زمان قامت الشركه المشغله للمحطه بتغيير المحبس من 800 الي 300 وتركيب مسلوبين وظهرت مشاكل في الشبكه وذاد عدد الانكسارات ومديريه المياه تخبرني ان كان ما فعلو صحييح او غير صحيح 
لم افهم السؤال جيدا
هناك شروط لتركيب محبس الهواء على الخط عندما يتغير الميل صعودا ثم نزولا الى ان يطلب ان يتم تركيب محبس هواء كل مسافة 500 م على الاكثر وكذلك عندما تتغير السرعة في الخط او يتغير الضغط.
اعلم بس هل في مشكله في تركيب محبس هواء في بدايه الشبكه وبعد غرفه بها محابس تخفيف الضغط ولا لازم بعد بعد معين من تلك الغرفه 

​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 ديسمبر 2014)

helmy2019 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وغفر لك ولوالديك وللمؤمنين
> عليك مراجعة المصمم بهذا الخصوص حيث ان هذا الشكل من التوصيل له مشاكل كثيره منها ان السرعة في في المحبس ستكون
> v=v1*(dn800/dn300)^2 وهذه سرعة عالية تؤدي الى سرعة تلف المحبس.
> ليس هناك مصمم المحطه موجوده من زمان قامت الشركه المشغله للمحطه بتغيير المحبس من 800 الي 300 وتركيب مسلوبين وظهرت مشاكل في الشبكه وذاد عدد الانكسارات ومديريه المياه تخبرني ان كان ما فعلو صحييح او غير صحيح
> ...



السلام عليكم
المشكلة الحقيقة لديك في تركيب المحبس 300 هذا بشكل رئيسي .... اما بقية المشاكل فيجب دراسة الخط من جديد من قبل مصمم لاصلاح العيوب في التصميم حيث من الواضح لديك ان هناك سرعات عالية في الخط وكذلك ضغوطات مرتفعة جدا ( بحيث اننه اي خلل في عمال مخفضات الضغط PRV سيؤدي حتما الى تفجر في القطع على الخط بسبب الضغوط العالية جدا 50 بار ؟؟!!! )
وبالتالي لحل مثل هذه مشكلة يجب الرجوع لمكتب تصميم واعادة التدقيق على الضغوطات في الشبكة وعلى التصميم بالكامل والتأكد من القطع التي يتم تركبهاpn وعلى قدرتها لتحمل هذه الضغوطات والسرعات العالية.
ومحبس تفريغ الهواء موقعه لا يعمل اي مشكله فالهدف منه تفريغ الهواء المتجمع في المحبس من الشبكة ومن ثم تفريغة عندما يصل الضغط الى حد معين.​


----------



## helmy2019 (29 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير 
بس هل تصغير الخط بتلك الكيفيه بمسلوب 300/800 وتركيب محبس 300 وبعديين مسلوب 800/300 مش ده هيزود الضغط في الشبكه 
المشكله يا هندسه ان الرفع يحتاج مني انيي اقولو تلك العملييه أثرت علي الشبكه والضغوط ام لا - لان مفيش لا فلومييتيير ولا حاجه اقدر اقيس بيها الضغوط بعد تلك العملييه (المسلوبين والمحبس )
وأسف علي الازعاج والاطاله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 ديسمبر 2014)

helmy2019 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> بس هل تصغير الخط بتلك الكيفيه بمسلوب 300/800 وتركيب محبس 300 وبعديين مسلوب 800/300 مش ده هيزود الضغط في الشبكه
> المشكله يا هندسه ان الرفع يحتاج مني انيي اقولو تلك العملييه أثرت علي الشبكه والضغوط ام لا - لان مفيش لا فلومييتيير ولا حاجه اقدر اقيس بيها الضغوط بعد تلك العملييه (المسلوبين والمحبس )
> وأسف علي الازعاج والاطاله


السلام عليكم
الحالة التي لديك تشبة حالة انبوب فنتوري حيث يكون في منطقة القطر الاقل السرعة عالية وكذلك يقل الضغط عندها وهي تساوي 










تلاحظ في هذا الشكل ان الضغط على الطرفين (قطر 800 مم) متساوي في السرعة والضغط اما في الانبوب 300 فالسرعة عالية والضغط اقل 




> فاذا كانت المعطيات 5 بار =50985 Kg/m2في البايب 800 كما ذكرت ولنفرض السرعة 2m/sec فيكون لدينا
> السرعة في الانبوب 300=7.11*2=14.22 m/sec
> اما الضغط في انبوب 300 فسيكون
> P1-50985=1000/2*(7.11^2-2^2
> ...


وحالة تركيب المحبس على قطر 300 تؤثر على المحبس نفسة حيث يتاكل بسرعة بسبب السرعة العالية للماء المار في المحبس (7.11 سرعة الماء في قطر 800 ).... اما بقية الشبكة فالمشاكل التي بها ليست من تركيب المحبس
وهذا من وجهة نظري الخاصة
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venturi_effect


----------



## helmy2019 (29 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير بس اخر سؤال 
هل يجوز اجراء مثل هذه الاوضاع في اي مكان بالشبكه يعني لو متوفرش المحبس المطلوب اركب مسلوبين ومحبس 
يمشي هذا الكلام علي اي مكان في الشبكه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 ديسمبر 2014)

helmy2019 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير بس اخر سؤال
> هل يجوز اجراء مثل هذه الاوضاع في اي مكان بالشبكه يعني لو متوفرش المحبس المطلوب اركب مسلوبين ومحبس
> يمشي هذا الكلام علي اي مكان في الشبكه


السلام عليكم
اكيد لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ..... فالامر يتعلق بمقدار التصغير والسرعة الناتجة فهي هي ضمن الحدود المسموح بها ام لا .
لانه عندك مشكلة السرعة العالية وهي لا تقل خطورة عن الضغط
maximum velocity for design purposes is 7 fps (feet per second).=2.1m/sec
Exceeding 7 fps velocity could produce potentially damaging surge pressure.
فما بالك بالسرعات التي لديك عند تصغير المقطع من 800 الى 300 فالسرعة ستكون على الاقل 7 م/ثا وهي اضعاف السرعة القصوى المسموح بها ...........وهذا سيؤدي حتما الى تاكل المحبس وتعطلة في وقت قصير


----------



## helmy2019 (29 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا يا باشا والله ما قصرت معايا 
بس سؤال يا هندسه كنت قريت لحضرتك تعلق انه يلزم تركيب محبس هواء Air/Vacuum ​[COLOR=#009900 !important]Releif Valve[/COLOR]​بعد تركيب مخفض الضغط [COLOR=#009900 !important]Pressure Reducing Valve​​[/COLOR]
على شبكة الانابيب.
هل هناك فرق بين Air/Vacuum ​[COLOR=#009900 !important]Releif Valve و [/COLOR]Combination Air Valves 
و Air-release valves وهل لكل محبس استخدام معين


----------



## helmy2019 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

هل فيه فرق بين المحابس تلك


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (5 يناير 2015)

اعلم بس هل في مشكله في تركيب محبس هواء في بدايه الشبكه وبعد غرفه بها محابس تخفيف الضغط ولا لازم بعد بعد معين من تلك الغرفه 

​[/QUOTE]

لابد من وجود صمام هواء قبل وبعد صمام تخفيض الضغط 
صمام الهواء قبل صمام تخفيض الضغط يكون من نوع (air realse valve ) ليسمح بخروج الهواء حيث ان الهواء يؤثر بالسلب على عمل الصمام 
كما لابد ان يكون بعد صمام تخفيض الضغط صمام هواء من نوع (vaccum vale or combination vavlve ) 
لو كان الخط بعد الصمام ( تخفيض الضغط ) يميل صاعد فلابد ان يكون هناك صمام هواء عند قمة الميل فلازم يلزم تركيب صمام هواء 
اما ان كان الخط يميل هابط فلابد من تركيب صمام


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (5 يناير 2015)

helmy2019 قال:


> هل فيه فرق بين المحابس تلك


راجع بداية الموضوع لتعرف الفرق بين المحابس


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (5 يناير 2015)

يفضل الاستشاري المصمم وضع مسلوب قبل وبعد صمام تخفيض الضغط 
معروف ان المسلوب يسبب فاقد في الضغط وهو ما يساعد في عمل الصمام 
وهنا في هذه الصورة صمام تخفيض ضغط قطر 700 مم تم تنفيذه على خط قطر 1000 مم وتم وضع مسلوي 1000/700 قبل وبعد الصمام


----------



## helmy2019 (13 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي بس الصوره الاخيره لا تفتح ومش تحمل يريت تنشرها تاني 
بس سؤال اخر محابس الهواء داخل المدن انت تعرف تفرعات الشبكات والخطوط هل تعتبر بنفس الكيفيه ان يتم تركيبها من 800 الي 1000 م ولا بنحسبها اذاي
لو سمحت يعني


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (18 يناير 2015)

معروف ان القطر اقل من 300 مم لا يلزم له صمام هواء 
وفي الغالب الشبكات داخل المدن تكون اقل من 300 مم على ذلك لا يلزم لها صمام هواء 
في حال وجود اقطار 300 او اكثر لا بد من صمام هواء 
ولاختيار قطر صمامم الهواء المناسب راجع المشاركات السابقة ستجد الاجابة


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (18 يناير 2015)

http://ar.herosh.com/download/6935/_____.jpg.html


----------

